# Anyone have recent experience traveling with pets?



## Samantha

Hi,

I've heard a lot about Amtrak's new pet policy but was wondering if anyone had actually taken a pet on a trip with them recently and if so what the experience was like. Did they measure the carrier? Weigh the pet? Did the conductor even notice that the suitcase had a dog in it?

The reason I ask is I have a 30lb dog that I would love to bring with me on Amtrak (the rules state a max weight of 20lbs). She fits in a carrier and I take her on the NYC subway all the time. But I've never taken her on a plane because airlines are super strict about weight limits. My experience with Amtrak as a human though is that the boarding procedure is not nearly as strict as it is for an airline so I'm thinking I might be able to do it.

What do you think? Has anyone done this before?

Thanks,

Samantha


----------



## jebr

I haven't taken one on board before, so I'm not sure if they weigh them. However, I believe there is a requirement to check in at the counter, so it's possible they'll be weighed.

If it isn't, remember that the dog has to fit under the seat with it in the carrier. If the carrier, with the dog in it, can fit under the seat, it's possible it'd work out.


----------



## Samantha

jebr said:


> I haven't taken one on board before, so I'm not sure if they weigh them. However, I believe there is a requirement to check in at the counter, so it's possible they'll be weighed.
> 
> If it isn't, remember that the dog has to fit under the seat with it in the carrier. If the carrier, with the dog in it, can fit under the seat, it's possible it'd work out.


Thanks for the reply. I'll need to check on the seat height and measure her carrier. However, I've never put my belongings under my seat when traveling sans-dog. I just put my purse by my feet. No one has ever said anything - I didn't know you were supposed to put your stuff under the seat. Is that just for dogs?

Anyway would love to hear from anyone who has done this about how it went. I can't imagine they have weighing equipment... sans-dog, there is no check-in or security procedure other than looking at the ticket to make sure it's the right city. BTW this is between NYP and WAS.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950

If this is round trip, what would you do should you get there OK one way,

and then have your dog refused for the trip home?


----------



## Samantha

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> If this is round trip, what would you do should you get there OK one way,
> 
> and then have your dog refused for the trip home?


Yes, that would certainly suck. It would also suck to show up at the initial station and not be able to board. Which is why I'm trying to get more information before I do it!


----------



## pennyk

Most stations (if not all stations) have scales. They routinely weigh luggage. I would not attempt to skirt the rules.


----------



## Samantha

pennyk said:


> Most stations (if not all stations) have scales. They routinely weigh luggage. I would not attempt to skirt the rules.


Interesting! I've never had my luggage weighed or seen luggage be weighed. I'm really only ever going between BOS-NYP-WAS though, so maybe this is just an uncommon practice as those stations. Have you taken a pet on board? Was the pet weighed? Mainly I'm curious if they weigh pets upon check-in.


----------



## Maglev

I think Amtrak's rules are largely for the pet's wellbeing. The rules say the pet must fit in the carrier without touching the sides. While your pet may squeeze into the carrier and be okay for short subway trips, it might not be good for your pet to spend several hours in such a small space on a train.


----------



## Samantha

Maglev said:


> I think Amtrak's rules are largely for the pet's wellbeing. The rules say the pet must fit in the carrier without touching the sides. While your pet may squeeze into the carrier and be okay for short subway trips, it might not be good for your pet to spend several hours in such a small space on a train.


Given that the alternative is driving, which would mean she'd be in the same carrier, just in a car, I'm not so worried about that. Mostly I want to know if they are going to weigh her. Has anyone done this? Was the pet was weighed upon check-in? Thanks.


----------



## the_traveler

I think the reason your luggage was not weighed on the NEC was because you did not check any bags. (Only 1 train offers that service.) Carry on bags are not weighed.

Whenever you check luggage, it is always weighed. The limit is 50 pounds per bag. There have been stories where 1 bag weighed 53 pounds and the other weighed 26 pounds - and the passenger had to transfer stuff between bags to get under 50 pounds before it would be accepted.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Why would your dog need to be in a carrier in your car?

Most people let their dogs have free reign in tbe car!

Cats are another story!


----------



## SarahZ

Bob Dylan said:


> Why would your dog need to be in a carrier in your car?
> 
> Most people let their dogs have free reign in the car!
> 
> Cats are another story!


Safety. Being in a secure carrier, especially with padding, prevents the animal from flying into the windshield, etc. during an accident. Some carriers are specifically designed to work with the seat belts in your back seat, much like a child safety seat.

Additionally, loose dogs climbing all over the driver are a huge safety issue. When I was with the Big Insurance Company, I handled a few claims involving dogs doing something stupid that caused an accident - leaping onto the driver and blocking visibility, getting down by the driver's feet and preventing them from braking, putting their weight on the steering wheel, etc.


----------



## KmH

These rules apply to everyone*.

* Except you.

Might a conductor discovering a not within the rules pet on a train opt to have the pet and owner put off the train at the next convenient grade crossing?


----------



## Samantha

If anyone has experience travelling with pets, please reply. Thanks!


----------



## crabby_appleton1950

the_traveler said:


> I think the reason your luggage was not weighed on the NEC was because you did not check any bags. (Only 1 train offers that service.) Carry on bags are not weighed.
> 
> Whenever you check luggage, it is always weighed. The limit is 50 pounds per bag. There have been stories where 1 bag weighed 53 pounds and the other weighed 26 pounds - and the passenger had to transfer stuff between bags to get under 50 pounds before it would be accepted.


I saw that in San Diego while waiting to go to L.A. A group of five people kept unpacking suitcases, repacking, getting their bags weighed, etc, etc. After about 30 minutes they either got it right or the Amtrak guy let it go.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950

Samantha said:


> If anyone has experience traveling with pets, please reply. Thanks!


People here are trying to help you with our comments, suggestions, etc. We may not be offering answers _you'd_ hoped for.

If you think your 30 pound dog can pass for a 20 pound dog, and you follow all the other regulations, you _might_ be able to do it.

But realize you are violating the regs, and may pay the consequences.


----------



## Samantha

KmH said:


> These rules apply to everyone*.
> 
> * Except you.
> 
> Might a conductor discovering a not within the rules pet on a train opt to have the pet and owner put off the train at the next convenient grade crossing?


If it makes you feel any better about the incremental 10 lbs, I am quite slim and I assure you that our combined weight is less than the average male or American female.


----------



## Samantha

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> Samantha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has experience traveling with pets, please reply. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> People here are trying to help you with our comments, suggestions, etc. We may not be offering answers _you'd_ hoped for.
> 
> If you think your 30 pound dog can pass for a 20 pound dog, and you follow all the other regulations, you _might_ be able to do it.
> 
> But realize you are violating the regs, and may pay the consequences.
Click to expand...

Ha well you are right about that! Obviously I realize that this is 10lbs more than technically allowed, and that I might get away with it, and that I might not. That's in fact precisely what I'm trying to figure out by posting the question. I think it would be best done by hearing the experience of someone who has actually done it; I will then use that knowledge to inform my decision. Thanks


----------



## KmH

Allowing pets is a new program.

Consequently, few have had a chance to travel with their pet, and fewer still will have attempted to test the limits of the rules.

Let us know if it works out for you if you decide to risk testing the rules.


----------



## Samanth

KmH said:


> Allowing pets is a new program.
> 
> Consequently, few have had a chance to travel with their pet, and fewer still will have attempted to test the limits of the rules.
> 
> Let us know if it works out for you if you decide to risk testing the rules.


Will do! More aggressive Googling yielded the following website, in case anyone else out there besides me cares about this: http://www.dogjaunt.com/2016/06/bringing-a-small-dog-on-amtrak-or-chloe-takes-the-train-to-portland/

There was no room at all under the seat in front of me, and I don’t recall whether there was a space that I could access under my own seat. I put Chloe’s carrier on the ground in front of me, with my purse, which was comfortable for us and apparently acceptable to Amtrak.

_As I was writing this post, reader Cassidy wrote to me about her recent experience traveling via Amtrak with Azuki, her 23-lb. Shiba Inu. Cassidy, thank goodness, fills in the missing info: “Their website also says she had to stay under my seat the whole trip, but there was a huge metal bar in the middle of all of the seats such that not even my backpack would fit under. So I put her in my lap (which she prefers) and the conductor didn’t mind at all, nor did the person sitting next to me.”_


----------



## PaulM

I did see someone getting off the California Zephyr in Denver with a dog without a carrier. No it wasn't trying to pass as a service dog.


----------



## Hal

Samantha said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> These rules apply to everyone*.
> 
> * Except you.
> 
> Might a conductor discovering a not within the rules pet on a train opt to have the pet and owner put off the train at the next convenient grade crossing?
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better about the incremental 10 lbs, I am quite slim and I assure you that our combined weight is less than the average male or American female.
Click to expand...

You are going to be able to carry a 30 lb dog in a carrier?


----------



## Hal

Samantha said:


> crabby_appleton1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has experience traveling with pets, please reply. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> People here are trying to help you with our comments, suggestions, etc. We may not be offering answers _you'd_ hoped for.If you think your 30 pound dog can pass for a 20 pound dog, and you follow all the other regulations, you _might_ be able to do it.
> 
> But realize you are violating the regs, and may pay the consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha well you are right about that! Obviously I realize that this is 10lbs more than technically allowed, and that I might get away with it, and that I might not. That's in fact precisely what I'm trying to figure out by posting the question. I think it would be best done by hearing the experience of someone who has actually done it; I will then use that knowledge to inform my decision. Thanks
Click to expand...

Your odds of finding someone here who purposely broke the rules are low. Most people carrying pets tend to abide by the regulations. They might go a couple of pounds over. Is your dog going to be comfortable in the size carrier that is allowed. I don't think anyone is going to weigh your dog but if the carrier is oversized that is what is going to be noticed. I suggest reading the below carefully before breaking the regulations. Will your dog fit comfortably and safely in the maximum size carrier? 
______________________

" Approved Pet Carriers

Pet owners must provide a pet carrier. The maximum size for pet carriers is 19" long x 14" wide x 10.5" high. Maximum weight of pet with carrier is 20 pounds. The carrier may be hard or soft sided but must be leak proof and well ventilated.

For your pet's comfort and safety, it must be able to sit and lie down without touching the sides of the carrier.

Your pet carrier counts as one piece of carry-on baggage.

Onboard and Station Guidelines

Pets must remain inside their carrier while in stations and onboard trains. Please keep your pet with you at all times.

Onboard, place your pet carrier under your seat (not under the seat in front of you), except on Amtrak Cascades trains where you can put your pet carrier on the floor in front of the seat next to you.

Pets are welcome in Coach Class, but please remember they may not travel in other accommodations or food service cars.

Some routes designate a specific Coach car for pets: Amtrak Cascades, Carl Sandburg, Illinois Zephyr, Illini, Saluki, Pere Marquette, Wolverine, Blue Water, Hiawatha and Missouri River Runner. On other pet friendly routes, you and your pet may ride in any Coach car.

Pet Check-In

To confirm pet eligibility, we need to have you read and sign a Release and Indemnification Agreement for each leg of travel.

At staffed stations, please check in at the ticket office no later than 30 minutes before departure to take care of the confirmation.

At unstaffed stations, the conductor will confirm pet eligibility and provide you with the document to sign. Before your trip, find your station and check to see if it is staffed. "

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Hal said:


> Samantha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> These rules apply to everyone*.
> 
> * Except you.
> 
> Might a conductor discovering a not within the rules pet on a train opt to have the pet and owner put off the train at the next convenient grade crossing?
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better about the incremental 10 lbs, I am quite slim and I assure you that our combined weight is less than the average male or American female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are going to be able to carry a 30 lb dog in a carrier?
Click to expand...

I know. I have a 20 lb cat and he's hard to carry in his carrier the rare times we go to the vet.


----------



## guest_dog_on_board

Samanth said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allowing pets is a new program.
> 
> Consequently, few have had a chance to travel with their pet, and fewer still will have attempted to test the limits of the rules.
> 
> Let us know if it works out for you if you decide to risk testing the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do! More aggressive Googling yielded the following website, in case anyone else out there besides me cares about this: http://www.dogjaunt.com/2016/06/bringing-a-small-dog-on-amtrak-or-chloe-takes-the-train-to-portland/
> 
> There was no room at all under the seat in front of me, and I don’t recall whether there was a space that I could access under my own seat. I put Chloe’s carrier on the ground in front of me, with my purse, which was comfortable for us and apparently acceptable to Amtrak.
> 
> _As I was writing this post, reader Cassidy wrote to me about her recent experience traveling via Amtrak with Azuki, her 23-lb. Shiba Inu. Cassidy, thank goodness, fills in the missing info: “Their website also says she had to stay under my seat the whole trip, but there was a huge metal bar in the middle of all of the seats such that not even my backpack would fit under. So I put her in my lap (which she prefers) and the conductor didn’t mind at all, nor did the person sitting next to me.”_
Click to expand...

Did you happen to figure this out and if so, did things work out to bring your dog on board?


----------



## Careful Traveler

"19 inches by 14 inches by 10.5 inches" That is the maximum size allowed by Amtrak for your dog. Please read all the rules!


----------



## Elizabeth

I currently am riding in an amtrak train with my 3lb kitten. The carrier I ordered arrived a day late so I had to use an old one or miss my train. The old carrier is too big!!!! I got on the train and wafted panicking thinking that they were gonna kick me off. This train is a one way stop to my destination and it's late at night and I woukd be suck to be stranded broke and alone in an unfamiliar city to you. I checked my pet at the ticketing center which simply involved handing in the pet release contract and showing ID, no weighing or anything like that. When I got onto the train and realized my dilemma I held my breath as the conductor came. He scanned my ticket the guy next to me's ticket looked briefly at the crate in front of me and moved on... so idk about strictness but they didn't kick me off for not being able to fit my crate under my seat


----------



## Heather

What happened? I have a 22.5lb pug & a 23.5lb pug and I want to bring them on a train (think it's 1 dog per human but I'd get a buddy)


----------



## Triley

guest said:


> What happened? I have a 22.5lb pug & a 23.5lb pug and I want to bring them on a train (think it's 1 dog per human but I'd get a buddy)


Even if she was able to make it work, doesn't mean that it would work for you. People have been attempting to break the rules a lot lately (for the love of everyone...don't bring your animal in the food service car, and take it out of its carrier!), so everyone seems to be trying to tighten up on following the policies.


----------



## cpotisch

RichieRich said:


> Where do all these pets "go to the bathroom"???


Outside, at fresh air stops.

Might I ask why you are apparently so convinced that pets are bad?


----------



## PVD

There actually are not that many. Pets are restricted by numbers. Max 5, no sleepers or BC. Service dogs are not pets and are not subject to the pet restrictions. Unlike airlines which are subject to the "air carrier access act" Amtrak is not required to deal with emotional support animals, just service animals.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

cpotisch said:


> Outside, at fresh air stops.


Well that's the theory anyway.  In my experience pets sometimes need to go while in transit.  Which is why the appropriately sized carrier thing is kind of important.


----------



## PVD

Leakproof is a listed criteria as well as size for exactly that reason.


----------



## SarahZ

PVD said:


> Leakproof is a listed criteria as well as size for exactly that reason.


Additionally, they make crate liners that are super-absorbent and mask odor, just in case of an accident.


----------



## Jasmine

I was wondering do you have to buy your dog a ticket ? and my train ride is 10 hours but my dog is potty trained and will likely sleep the whole time but will they allow me to ride for 10 hours straight ? or will they tell me to get off ?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Jasmine said:


> I was wondering do you have to buy your dog a ticket ? and my train ride is 10 hours but my dog is potty trained and will likely sleep the whole time but will they allow me to ride for 10 hours straight ? or will they tell me to get off ?


Pets are only allowed on trips of 7 hours or less. You must buy a “ticket” for them and they must be in a carrier.









Pets on Amtrak Trains


Enjoy your journey with your pet on Amtrak. We welcome cats and dogs up to 20 lbs for most trips up to 7 hours long.




www.amtrak.com


----------



## Christie B

Do you think I can take my Macaw on an Amtrack train? I am.not sure he can be squezed into a small carrier?


----------



## zephyr17

Christie B said:


> Do you think I can take my Macaw on an Amtrack train? I am.not sure he can be squezed into a small carrier?


Note the policy covers "cats and dogs" only.

So I don't think so.


----------



## user101

does anyone know if you can add a pet to a travel ticket after youve already purchased it?

online isnt helpful and 800 rail gave me a broad answer of check in at the station. 

2 legged journey with 5 hr wait in chicago. 

long story hopefully short my college aged son is out of state for a funeral and Will reading, he was willed a small dog, due to his course of study- undergraduate vet tech, a gift he wasnt expecting nor planning but que sera sera.

he is expecting to incur expenses and fees as well as supplies for the travel, he just needs to know if he can show up at the station with the pet and pay the fees or if he needs to change everything completely.


----------



## Bob Dylan

user101 said:


> does anyone know if you can add a pet to a travel ticket after youve already purchased it?
> 
> online isnt helpful and 800 rail gave me a broad answer of check in at the station.
> 
> 2 legged journey with 5 hr wait in chicago.
> 
> long story hopefully short my college aged son is out of state for a funeral and Will reading, he was willed a small dog, due to his course of study- undergraduate vet tech, a gift he wasnt expecting nor planning but que sera sera.
> 
> he is expecting to incur expenses and fees as well as supplies for the travel, he just needs to know if he can show up at the station with the pet and pay the fees or if he needs to change everything completely.


Amtrak allows Service Animals aboard all Trains , and pets on certain routes with the provision that they are in an approved Carrier that can be put under your seat , and that, IIRC, involve no change of trains or layovers.

I don't know the current official policy since things are in such a Flux with IT and the Call Centers right now , but if you call the 800-USA-RAIL # and ask for "Customer Relations", once you get a Customer Service Rep( or AGR if you're a Member)they should be able to give you the Current,Official Policy.

I would think that the Chicago layover would be a Deal Breaker, but please call.


----------



## pennyk

It appears that the pet policy posted a year ago is still in effect:








Pets on Amtrak Trains


Enjoy your journey with your pet on Amtrak. We welcome cats and dogs up to 20 lbs for most trips up to 7 hours long.




www.amtrak.com





However, the policy was expanded according to a 3/3/21 release, which states in part


> *Customers can travel with their small cats and dogs for only $26 or 800 Amtrak Guest Rewards points*
> WASHINGTON – Amtrak announced today the expansion of its pet program allowing customers to travel with their dogs and cats up to 20 pounds onboard weekday _Acela _trains for only $26 or 800 Amtrak Guest Rewards points. Previously available for only weekend trips, there will be eight pet spaces for sale per departure (one per customer) and are booked on a first-come, first-served basis.
> 
> “We are delighted to expand our pet program to weekday _Acela _trains,” said Amtrak Vice President, Northeast Corridor Service Line Caroline Decker. “Our customers will now have more options for traveling with their pets on the Northeast Corridor.”
> 
> Pets will be allowed in all cars, except for First Class or Café cars. Pets must remain in a carrier at all times and carriers should remain under their seat. Amtrak continues to welcome service animals on board at no charge. To confirm pet eligibility, all customers must read and sign a Pet Release and Indemnification Agreement for each travel segment.


----------



## user101

please know ymmv

hello. an update to my inquiry. we did contact 800 rail number i did speak with cs. the cs rep did explain the policy a bit clearer. due to limited space for pets on board they HIGHLY encourage you to purchase your pet ticket in advance ( read: if it is popular in your area purchase when you purchase your ticket) if you have no ticketing agent or an un manned station, the process to check in your pet will take longer if you do not pre purchase. carry on pets are limited to 8 per TRAIN. not 8 per car. you cannot leave your pet alone, even for dining car or bathroom use. in this case as traveling alone, he planned ahead and stopped at the store to pack a sack lunch. and will take her to the bathroom with him. your train ride cannot exceed 7 hours PER SEGMENT. a pet is allowed only in coach class. and not on a commuter train. If your train has a 20 min or longer stop along the way they HIGHLY RECOMMEND preparing for that stop to de train and letting your pet use the bathroom. you MUST have enough time to de train find a spot and re board, they do not give notice that the train is leaving the stop. the rep suggested we look carefully at the scheduled stops when planing our trip. they are strict with the kennel size and requirements. the kennel counts as 1 of your 2 CARRYON'S. not personal items. your pet must remain in the kennel on the train and in all stations/property. the fee is for EACH LEG of the journey. in this case he had 2 fees. in the future, round trip he will 4 fees ( highly unlikely as he will board at home). the rep kindly asked ( read : demanded) the pet be bathed before travel. A SERVICE ANIMAL does not count as pet and is not counted in the 8 pet per train rule. a SERVICE ANIMAL is not an emotional support animal. 

so far - 
pre planning- dog size is 8 or 9 pounds. kennel purchased was a hard shell "small" sized plastic travel carrier. he purchased puppy pads and a cheap bath towel. he placed all plus her monkey and her in kennel. ( he fit remaining supplies pet bowl treats some food in his personal backpack). he has a leash at the ready. his current luggage situation: is 1 backpack, 1 kennel ,1 large duffel. 
at the departing station- he was lucky and this was an agent manned station- he arrived a full hour before boarding, he waited in line at the ticket/checked baggage, the agent had him fill out the pet wavier, they did not weigh the carrier or dog, they did not inspect the dog. they didnt ask for any proofs. the agent reminded him to take the dog out before the 30 min to board time frame had passed. so that he was ready to board. he was allowed to pay both fees at the same time. he was given a receipt/ticket. 
on the train- at boarding time he boarded fine. not preferred boarding, and not last. kennel was left in the foot space of his own seat not under a seat. at ticket check time, he produced his ticket and the pet receipt, the conductor looked his space over, made a note (unreadable; possibly a signature) on the pet receipt and handed it back. the conductor also said that there was an extended stop an hour and half into the trip for 15 mins. at the stop he carried the entire carrier and leash right outside the train. found a patch of grass let the dog do it business and re crated and was back on the train. 
at the layover- currently he is in chicago on a 5 hour wait. he has used a locker to store his larger clothes bag and has headed outside to walk . he will probably remain out there the majority of the time he said. he was stopped/questioned by 2 agents, he produced his pet ticket they looked it over and he was on his way. We are assuming the 2nd train will go as the 1st. so far it has been what he considers smooth. no huge hassles, the dog had to be comforted once soon after boarding, son just picked up the whole carrier to his lap gave her treats and pet it through the grate in the door. once calm replaced it back on the floor.

again ymmv, but no one has been mean, unkind, or threatened to remove him from the train or station, he is carrying his ticket info and has it at the ready, but he is following the rules without trying to skirt them. i think pet travel would be easier with 2 people, however he is being creative even at an expense. i also think pre purchasing/planning is the way to go. if you frequently show up at the station and pay on board traveling with a pet is not the way to go. but again in this instance there was no expectation to bring back a pet but a little bit of planning didnt hurt.


----------



## joelkfla

user101 said:


> please know ymmv
> 
> hello. an update to my inquiry. we did contact 800 rail number i did speak with cs. the cs rep did explain the policy a bit clearer. due to limited space for pets on board they HIGHLY encourage you to purchase your pet ticket in advance ( read: if it is popular in your area purchase when you purchase your ticket) if you have no ticketing agent or an un manned station, the process to check in your pet will take longer if you do not pre purchase. carry on pets are limited to 8 per TRAIN. not 8 per car. you cannot leave your pet alone, even for dining car or bathroom use. in this case as traveling alone, he planned ahead and stopped at the store to pack a sack lunch. and will take her to the bathroom with him. your train ride cannot exceed 7 hours PER SEGMENT. a pet is allowed only in coach class. and not on a commuter train. If your train has a 20 min or longer stop along the way they HIGHLY RECOMMEND preparing for that stop to de train and letting your pet use the bathroom. you MUST have enough time to de train find a spot and re board, they do not give notice that the train is leaving the stop. the rep suggested we look carefully at the scheduled stops when planing our trip. they are strict with the kennel size and requirements. the kennel counts as 1 of your 2 CARRYON'S. not personal items. your pet must remain in the kennel on the train and in all stations/property. the fee is for EACH LEG of the journey. in this case he had 2 fees. in the future, round trip he will 4 fees ( highly unlikely as he will board at home). the rep kindly asked ( read : demanded) the pet be bathed before travel. A SERVICE ANIMAL does not count as pet and is not counted in the 8 pet per train rule. a SERVICE ANIMAL is not an emotional support animal.
> 
> so far -
> pre planning- dog size is 8 or 9 pounds. kennel purchased was a hard shell "small" sized plastic travel carrier. he purchased puppy pads and a cheap bath towel. he placed all plus her monkey and her in kennel. ( he fit remaining supplies pet bowl treats some food in his personal backpack). he has a leash at the ready. his current luggage situation: is 1 backpack, 1 kennel ,1 large duffel.
> at the departing station- he was lucky and this was an agent manned station- he arrived a full hour before boarding, he waited in line at the ticket/checked baggage, the agent had him fill out the pet wavier, they did not weigh the carrier or dog, they did not inspect the dog. they didnt ask for any proofs. the agent reminded him to take the dog out before the 30 min to board time frame had passed. so that he was ready to board. he was allowed to pay both fees at the same time. he was given a receipt/ticket.
> on the train- at boarding time he boarded fine. not preferred boarding, and not last. kennel was left in the foot space of his own seat not under a seat. at ticket check time, he produced his ticket and the pet receipt, the conductor looked his space over, made a note (unreadable; possibly a signature) on the pet receipt and handed it back. the conductor also said that there was an extended stop an hour and half into the trip for 15 mins. at the stop he carried the entire carrier and leash right outside the train. found a patch of grass let the dog do it business and re crated and was back on the train.
> at the layover- currently he is in chicago on a 5 hour wait. he has used a locker to store his larger clothes bag and has headed outside to walk . he will probably remain out there the majority of the time he said. he was stopped/questioned by 2 agents, he produced his pet ticket they looked it over and he was on his way. We are assuming the 2nd train will go as the 1st. so far it has been what he considers smooth. no huge hassles, the dog had to be comforted once soon after boarding, son just picked up the whole carrier to his lap gave her treats and pet it through the grate in the door. once calm replaced it back on the floor.
> 
> again ymmv, but no one has been mean, unkind, or threatened to remove him from the train or station, he is carrying his ticket info and has it at the ready, but he is following the rules without trying to skirt them. i think pet travel would be easier with 2 people, however he is being creative even at an expense. i also think pre purchasing/planning is the way to go. if you frequently show up at the station and pay on board traveling with a pet is not the way to go. but again in this instance there was no expectation to bring back a pet but a little bit of planning didnt hurt.


Thanks for the update -- could be very helpful to future travelers.


----------

